# Scottie's gay lover?



## ace20004u

Here's the article about it 

FORMER EX-LOVER OF NBA SUPERSTAR SCOTTIE PIPPEN SPEAKS OUT 

With so much in the news about Kobe Bryant and his sexual assault case, the news media will soon have another story to cover. Brent Worthington, who is now an Atlanta resident claims to be a former ex-lover of Chicago Bulls NBA Basketball super star Scottie Pippen. After 20 years he is now speaking out about an on again, off again relationship the two shared together while attending Central Arkansas University back in the 80's. 

Brent who now lives in the Midtown-Piedmont Park area of Atlanta is a co-owner/hairstylist of a popular trendy Buckhead Hair Salon. He is speaking out about the 2 year relationship and sharing video clips of the days the two shared a personal and intimate relationship together while the two were just young students at Central Arkansas University located in Conway, Arkansas. 

Tiffany Long, (AG) reporter sat down and interviewed Brent at his high rise Midtown condo. When and how did you two meet? "We met back at CAU in a Biology class. He was only 19 years old at the time and I was 18. Scottie was a struggling basketball player who had little money and basically no financial support from his family. Before Scottie ever became famous, he was a struggling student at CAU. He was on a basketball scholarship, but he and his family had very little money. My father was an Investment banker and my mother a local socialite back in Little Rock, Arkansas. My parents were very close friends with Hillary and Bill Clinton who at the time was Governor of Arkansas." 

"Why are you now coming out with this story after 20 or so years?," asked Tiffany. "Well, Scottie and me stayed in contact throughout the years. I basically took care of Scottie when we were in college. I put clothes on his back, brought him shoes to play basketball, feed him, payed his rent for an apartment off campus, give him money for a car and even asked my parents for money to help a friend pay tuition. They never knew it was for Scottie. I told them that It was for my roommate. 


I was really hurt about the situation because I truly sincerely loved this man. If it wasn't for me and my family, Scottie may not have been the person that we all know of today. After my father went to the federal pen, my mother had to file for bankruptcy and we lost everything. She had to live in a $500 a month roach infested apartment and worked at a retail store behind a makeup counter in Little Rock. 

. While at Central Arkansas University upon Scottie's request, we would have fun by making home videos at my apartment. These home video were X-Rated and steamy in nature, 16 in all. Scottie gave names to each and everyone of the videos and wrote the title with a black magic marker on the tapes. He called one of them, "My White Slave." Scottie loved to role play and make home movies of the two of us. He would later love to watch them while we were engaging in intercourse. 

On one occasion, I contracted an STD from Scottie. I was involved with him for two years and never slept around. I was truly committed to this man and cared for him a great deal. There was nothing I would not do for Scottie. He accused me of infidelity and he beat me black and blue. I did not report the incident to the authorities because I loved him and did not want the public to know about the secret life of the raising Central Arkansas University basketball star. 


After much thought and consideration and over 20 years of hurt, disappointment and betrayal, I have decided to come public with the story and my relationship with the NBA star and write a book. It is properly entitled, "My Years With A Rising NBA Star." It is about my personal encounter with Scottie and our 2 year relationship. Brent is presently trying to get a book deal so that his story can be told. He also has the 16 volume home videos collection of the two when young Scottie was a struggling college basketball star in a "SAFE PLACE." 




ok, I only posted SOME of this article, I'm looking for a link as it was posted over at worldcrossing. I think this could end up being a huge distraction for the Bulls. This is some weird stuff.


----------



## DaBullz

WHO CARES?


----------



## ScottVdub

right now im gonna assume that this article is bs. ok, he contracted an std from scottie but pip later on went and had kids with his wife, who happens to be an insanely hot woman by the way. they must have had unprotected sex to make kids and theres been no reports of her getting stds. and im sure that if it was true rumors about this would have come out a long time ago from people who went to college with these guys.


----------



## MikeDC

By "Former ex-lover", I assume that means their relationship is back on again :laugh:


----------



## LoyalBull

That book would have sold like hotcakes 5-7 years ago.

That said, likely not true. If it is... cest la vie!


----------



## digital jello

I don't think this is a real article, there are many noticeable grammar/spelling mistakes in it. I'm calling BS.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Until someone posts an article, published in a recognized news source, with a credible author identified, I'm calling this a dumb hoax.

Its not even as good a hoax as the old Joan Esposito/Horace Grant love child rumor.


----------



## truebluefan

I did a search on the article yesterday and came up with nothing.


----------



## allenive21

Yeah I would never believe this, Scottie's my favorite player and I've read a lot about him and nothing has ever suggested that he was gay.


----------



## Wynn

Who cares? Another get rich quick scheme by someone if true. Junk.


----------



## ace20004u

This is a real article, I will get the link and post it here later. I don't know how true it is but if the guy claims to have x-rated videos...

Anyway, this could be a big distraction throughout the season.

btw, I only posted about HALF of the article to avoid any copyright breeches.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust

Ace I will explain this the only way I know how. This is BS. Don't sweat over it. It is called a hoax and a pretty bad one at that. Give me an ESPN link or something similiar and I will share in your concern about the distraction to the team.


----------



## johnston797

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> This is a real article, I will get the link and post it here later. I don't know how true it is but if the guy claims to have x-rated videos...


Define real article.


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> right now im gonna assume that this article is bs. ok, he contracted an std from scottie but pip later on went and had kids with his wife, who happens to be an insanely hot woman by the way. they must have had unprotected sex to make kids and theres been no reports of her getting stds. and im sure that if it was true rumors about this would have come out a long time ago from people who went to college with these guys.


Depends on the STD, many are curable.


----------



## ace20004u

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> Ace I will explain this the only way I know how. This is BS. Don't sweat over it. It is called a hoax and a pretty bad one at that. Give me an ESPN link or something similiar and I will share in your concern about the distraction to the team.


well if it isn't BS I am sure the major media outlets will be all over it soon enough.


----------



## pagel

That article was hilarious. There is no possible way it is true. 

1. I find it a little convienent that he was hangin Pip, while his parents were hanginng out with Bill Clinton. It's funny how he dropped the Clintons in to show off.

2. If he loves Pip then he wouldn't be making fun of him by saying that He was the reason Pip is playing, and that He made Pippen. 

Very pathetic story, poorly written, and pretty funny.


----------



## jollyoscars

this = fake


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> right now im gonna assume that this article is bs. ok, he contracted an std from scottie but pip later on went and had kids with his wife, who happens to be an insanely hot woman by the way. they must have had unprotected sex to make kids and theres been no reports of her getting stds. and im sure that if it was true rumors about this would have come out a long time ago from people who went to college with these guys.


Some STDs can be treated.

-Petey


----------



## MichaelOFAZ

> Originally posted by <b>pagel</b>!
> That article was hilarious. There is no possible way it is true.
> 
> 1. I find it a little convienent that he was hangin Pip, while his parents were hanginng out with Bill Clinton. It's funny how he dropped the Clintons in to show off.
> 
> 2. If he loves Pip then he wouldn't be making fun of him by saying that He was the reason Pip is playing, and that He made Pippen.
> 
> Very pathetic story, poorly written, and pretty funny.


Of course this is a fake story and a very bad one at that. Although it's not beyond comprehension to think that Pip, at one time in his life, may have like to give guys rides on his bologna pony ... it's clearly not true in this case. Gill maybe , but Pip? Not hardly. (Just kidding about Kendall)


----------



## Slasher

I assume that every so called "article" is BS until I see a real link to a real newsprint.


----------



## Slasher

this was some cheap wanna-be journalist writing this crap


----------



## IV

I'm starting to hear more and more about this like on the radio this morning they had a news announcement talking about an NBA star who will be taking some of the contraversial spotlight away from Kobe this off-season. They put Scottie Pippen on BLAST! basically told the same story that starts this thread. 

They also mentioned the time Scottie was arrested in Chicago for having a gun. Scottie claimed he had a stalker, and the reports lead me to believe he was talking about the 'his former lover' According to him, Scottie did say he was going to kill him if he didn't leave him alone, so Pip was ready to kill that fool. :laugh:


----------



## pavlo11

Who gives a :cthread: :whofarted It was 20 years ago, if it was at all!!


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>pavlo11</b>!
> Who gives a :cthread: :whofarted It was 20 years ago, if it was at all!!


:laugh: Now we know why Pippen had that big whole adam's apple.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>pavlo11</b>!
> Who gives a :cthread: :whofarted It was 20 years ago, if it was at all!!


Thats true, even more so, why do anyone care? If he was dating Madonna would it be considered "bad"? No, so why does it matter here?

-Petey


----------



## Lizzy

This story is spreading fast because everything spreads fast these days. True or fake stuff. Who actually bothers to research sources anymore?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats true, even more so, why do anyone care? If he was dating Madonna would it be considered "bad"? No, so why does it matter here?
> 
> -Petey



Don't let Jeremy Shockey hear you say that!!!:uhoh:


----------



## Butt Cheese

Mods, stick a fork in this thread, it’s done.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let Jeremy Shockey hear you say that!!!:uhoh:


I take it he is not a fan of Madonna, man I think she is still hot now. Oh so hot!

-Petey


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Knowing some of Madonna's wilder tendencies, it would be interesting to hear what Mr. Shockey would have to say about her.:yes:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

The article, true or not, is funny as hell.


----------



## ace20004u

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> The article, true or not, is funny as hell.


I think we can all agree with that! Hey, I'm sorry if I posted something bogus but you see something posted somewhere else and you want to share it, hell, I don't know if it's true or not. I supposse it's looking more and more like a hoax but I didn't go through it with a fine tooth comb to try to see if it was a true story or not.


----------



## Sham

Hell I believe it. Why not?


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> The article, true or not, is funny as hell.


True that! :laugh:


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> Hell I believe it. Why not?


:laugh:

Are you saying that Scottie looks like a funboy?


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> I think we can all agree with that! Hey, I'm sorry if I posted something bogus but you see something posted somewhere else and you want to share it, hell, I don't know if it's true or not. I supposse it's looking more and more like a hoax but I didn't go through it with a fine tooth comb to try to see if it was a true story or not.


I'm starting to hear about it on the radio more and more, plus it's just funny to hear about whether its true of not. This is going to be interesting as hell if more info comes out support Scottie's gayness!


----------



## LoyalBull

If Scottie starts playing games with a rainbow headband I think we will know the answer :grinning:


----------



## ace20004u

> Originally posted by <b>LoyalBull</b>!
> If Scottie starts playing games with a rainbow headband I think we will know the answer :grinning:


lmao! If that guy really does have 16 x-rated tapes of Scottie "Dom'ing" him (and he is that much of a freak to begin with) he might as well auction them off to the highest bidder before fleeing the country in embarrassment.


----------



## IV

*Freakin Hilarious!*

Scottie "Dom'ing" him! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :laugh:


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> These home video were X-Rated and steamy in nature, 16 in all. Scottie gave names to each and everyone of the videos and wrote the title with a black magic marker on the tapes. He called one of them, "My White Slave."
> ...
> He accused me of infidelity and he beat me black and blue.


That's just not right. That's not how one should treat their White Slave.

Honestly, it's amazing that there's a marketable skill these days known as, "throwing away one's dignity." Picking a sports star and making up all sorts of humiliating stories about how he beat you and made porno tapes with you as a slave...

Incredible.


----------



## IV

*Re: Re: Scottie's gay lover?*



> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> That's just not right. That's not how one should treat their White Slave.


that's exactly how you have to treat your white slave, just ask Scottie! 
'I put dat slave in his place' -- Scottie Pippen



> Honestly, it's amazing that there's a marketable skill these days known as, "throwing away one's dignity." Picking a sports star and making up all sorts of humiliating stories about how he beat you and made porno tapes with you as a slave...
> 
> Incredible.


Will you believe it if the tapes surface?


----------



## Wynn

*Re: Re: Re: Scottie's gay lover?*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> Will you believe it if the tapes surface?


Guess it depends on the quality of the cut and paste job...


----------



## Athlon33.6

This Brent guy is a totally joke. This guy is looking for money.  Thanks to Kobe's Bryant's accuser, she is a leader to all those pathetic scumbags out there who will now frequently come out to **** with our players. :|


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

*Re: Re: Re: Scottie's gay lover?*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> Will you believe it if the tapes surface?


If the tapes surface, I personally will not be watching them. I have no desire to see a leather-laced Scottie Pippen smacking the hell out of some some frail, naked white guy. In this case, the facts are best gone unknown.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

> Originally posted by <b>Athlon33.6</b>!
> This Brent guy is a totally joke. This guy is looking for money.  Thanks to Kobe's Bryant's accuser, she is a leader to all those pathetic scumbags out there who will now frequently come out to f*** with our players. :|


Wow, what does Kobe's accuser have to do with this? That's a misplaced comment, man. First of all, you don't know what even happened, second of all, that has nothing to do with this. Move along.


----------



## Athlon33.6

> Wow, what does Kobe's accuser have to do with this? That's a misplaced comment, man. First of all, you don't know what even happened, second of all, that has nothing to do with this. Move along.


Maybe you should read my post again.  I basically stated she is a leader to people like this Brent guy. Now that people see what she's doing to Kobe, many others will follow along. And yeah, I must agree with you that I have no idea what happened. Only two people know for sure, Kobe and the girl. :|


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

He's not pressing any charges on Scottie.


----------



## Athlon33.6

Yeah that's true. But he's thinking of writing a book. He'll surely get alot of exposure. :dead: I think this guy is doing this to simply embarass Pip.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

He's doing a great job. "My White Slave". That'd damn funny.


----------



## Butt Cheese

This entire thread is proof positive the natives are getting just a weeee bit restless waiting for the season to get here.


----------



## Athlon33.6

I must admit, Rippa! I laughed when I first read that. :laugh: I think this guy is better off telling his story on Comedy Central.


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> He's doing a great job. "My White Slave". That'd damn funny.


I doubt Pippen is embarrassed (if he's even heard about this...I've seen this nowhere except this forum) since no sane person actually believes it.

But, as a made-up story, it's pretty funny.


----------



## Sham

Don't you think you're all overreacting? It's really not that big of a deal. It happened. Scottie's gay. That's that.


----------



## FBarley

Shambulls? Scottie is gay and that is it? You seem quite confident. why is this?


----------



## Sham

I'll believe it until I have reason not to. I don't see no official denial from Pip, so until otherwise, Scottie's gay :yes: 


Hey, it doesn't make him bad person.


----------



## Sham

Why does my post quality rating thing instantly come up with "1 vote, 5 stars" as soon as I post, when I havent done anything? I've either got an incredibly quick stalker, or someone's trying to make me feel welcome.


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> I'll believe it until I have reason not to. I don't see no official denial from Pip, so until otherwise, Scottie's gay :yes:


Yes...but the problem here is *I* have labelled this story crap and, here's the kicker, I don't see any official denial of my charge by the guy who made up this story.

So, until we do see a specific official denial of *my* charge by the fellow who produced this story, the story is made-up and simple-minded crap, making Scottie *not* gay. :yes:

It's nice to have invalid logic that can be turned around with ease.


----------



## DaBullz

FYI, 

This looks like the guy who posted this bogus hoax admitting it is a bogus hoax.

Peace!



> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> I think we can all agree with that! Hey, I'm sorry if I posted something bogus but you see something posted somewhere else and you want to share it, hell, I don't know if it's true or not. I supposse it's looking more and more like a hoax but I didn't go through it with a fine tooth comb to try to see if it was a true story or not.


----------



## Sham

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes...but the problem here is *I* have labelled this story crap and, here's the kicker, I don't see any official denial of my charge by the guy who made up this story.
> 
> So, until we do see a specific official denial of *my* charge by the fellow who produced this story, the story is made-up and simple-minded crap, making Scottie *not* gay. :yes:






Show it to him, and you'll probably get your wish. Because unless he post here, he likely won't have seen it.







> It's nice to have invalid logic that can be turned around with ease.



Why are you acting like you've proved a point?


----------



## FBarley

I did read on the "other board" that some Chicago radio personalities researched it and every link has come out bogus. There won't be a link because it is made up. There is no guy claiming sexual relations with Pippen. Too bad, since he just signed this lucrative contract, the timing was perfect. His present state would be much more profitable than the past, lol.


----------



## ace20004u

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> FYI,
> 
> This looks like the guy who posted this bogus hoax admitting it is a bogus hoax.
> 
> Peace!


Hey, I'm not "admitting" a damn thing. In fact, my philosophy comes from the Bill Clinton school of the thought, "deny, deny, deny". All I was saying is that if this story IS bogus, which it now appears to be since no major media outlets have picked it up, then I am sorry to have been the one to have posted it here. I am CERTAINLY not the author. Anyways, just to clarify!


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> 
> Show it to him, and you'll probably get your wish. Because unless he post here, he likely won't have seen it.


Likewise, unless Pippen posts here, he likely hasn't seen it either, which is why he has issued no denial. (Though, I wonder if some random person has enough credibility for Pippen to even need to deny it...probably not.)


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm not "admitting" a damn thing. In fact, my philosophy comes from the Bill Clinton school of the thought, "deny, deny, deny". All I was saying is that if this story IS bogus, which it now appears to be since no major media outlets have picked it up, then I am sorry to have been the one to have posted it here. I am CERTAINLY not the author. Anyways, just to clarify!


Yeah, but look at all the fun we've gotten from it 

I say he's *****er than a snowstorm in August! 

I could also care less :yes:

Postscript- LOL, I didn't know that word was taboo. I figured that since it's in the name of a show on network tv, it's ok. In any case, as I said, I don't care if he is or not


----------



## Sham

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> Likewise, unless Pippen posts here, he likely hasn't seen it either, which is why he has issued no denial. (Though, I wonder if some random person has enough credibility for Pippen to even need to deny it...probably not.)








Yeah I know, but I'm believing it until I get one. And why not.


----------



## buckster

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah I know, but I'm believing it until I get one. And why not.


Good for you - Edited by MikeDC- don't personally attack other fans I do not believe Mr Pippen would care what you choose to believe anyway.

I do not believe this series of posts is in any way, shape or form, related to basketball. It definitely contains a series of innuendoes about Scottie Pippen - and that belongs more in the kind of tabloid forum it was plucked out of in the first place, than out here.

- Buck


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>buckster</b>!
> I do not believe this series of posts is in any way, shape or form, related to basketball. It definitely contains a series of innuendoes about Scottie Pippen - and that belongs more in the kind of tabloid forum it was plucked out of in the first place, than out here.


Well, Scottie Pippen is a basketball player, is he not? 

It's the off-season and it's a somewhat amusing topic of conversation to go along with the many basketball threads we have going on here. We're a community here, and communities can talk about OT stuff within reason. I don't think anyone here (at least not a significant number) are taking it too seriously


----------



## ScottVdub

if i was pippen you could call me gay if you want cuz id know i got a WOAH fine wife at home. so sure he could be gay but hes hiding it the best way possible. i wanna be the kind of gay that pippen is, u know be married to a pretty woman and have children and all that.


----------



## Sham

> Originally posted by <b>buckster</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you - Edited by MikeDC- don't personally attack other fans I do not believe Mr Pippen would care what you choose to believe anyway.






Awww, don't edit it. Now I won't know what he called me :no:


----------



## Sham

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> if i was pippen you could call me gay if you want cuz id know i got a WOAH fine wife at home. so sure he could be gay but hes hiding it the best way possible. i wanna be the kind of gay that pippen is, u know be married to a pretty woman and have children and all that.






Hell I'll turn gay if these are some of the perks of the job.


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> Hell I'll turn gay if these are some of the perks of the job.


*WHAT!*


----------



## Sham

:whoknows:


----------

